# Looking for black sand



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Can someone tell me where I can buy black sand for cheap need about 100 Lbs


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

depends on what kind of sand you want tractor supply carries a product called BLACK DIAMOND that tex gal and a few others of us use and it is only $8 for a 50lb bag. it is totaly inert. speaking from personal experience i love the stuff... it plants stems verry well too


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

foreverknight said:


> depends on what kind of sand you want tractor supply carries a product called BLACK DIAMOND that tex gal and a few others of us use and it is only $8 for a 50lb bag. it is totaly inert. speaking from personal experience i love the stuff... it plants stems verry well too


You'll find it in the aisle with the sandblasting equipment. This is blasting grit. I haven't tried it but it looks very pretty.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I buy it at Clemtex, a local sandblasting supply company. Their brand is called Black Beauty. They have it really fine, but I prefer #3 which is the coarsest, #6 is like sand. I think it's something like $13 for 100lb bag. I have it in almost all of my tanks with no problems. It doesn't fade, it seems heavy for its size so holds the plants well, etc.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

just a fyi, blasting media has sharp edges, so its not a good choice if you are going to have fish that are on/burrow in the gravel.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This black diamond is fine. I have CRS in it. I have pygmy cories in it. I have regular cories in it. Everyone is fine. Make sure you get the right grit. Here's a px of the bag.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone need a bag of black diamond. I have one extra. Brought too much. At cost. Will save me a trip to Denton to return it


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am interested in it. PM sent.


----------

